# New Year - Better Diet Smoothie advice



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I really struggle to eat my 5 a day recommendation of fruit and veg so I decided to get one of those nutri ninjas in an attempt to drink my 5 a day in one go. I tried changing my diet this time last year but suffered with terrible headaches and particularly stomach aches to the point of it affecting my ability to go to work so unfortunately as soon as I started on the crisps, cola and coffee again I felt miles better. I know this was just my bodies reaction to getting healthy and it would have improved which is why this year I'm determined to succeed and am going to reduce my caffeine and sugar intake SLOWLY which increasing my fruit and veg intake.

So I'm after some advice and recipe's for good healthy energy/protein smoothies. I particularly struggle to eat breakfast (lack of time and not hungry when I leave for work 6:00am) so wanted to make a breakfast smoothie to take to work and have early morning (9:30). I luckily don't have a problem with my weight at all but am worried that drinking smoothies may fill me up and ?cause me to loose weight. I also wonder how long smoothies last once made? I would be able to store in a fridge at work but I was wondering about making up a few days worth, is that possible?

Any advice gratefully received.


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

The five a day is a load of rubbish to be fair - if you want to eat more healthily, read up on what micronutrients your body needs and eat those things more often. If they taste nice in a smoothie - result!


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

at the moment I'm throwing a tumbler of orange juice , handful of blueberrys , some rasberrys and some ice in the blender

Probably full of sugar but hey get my fruit in 

I think its the ice that makes the smoothies , if its not cold me no likey

Got some good smoothie books for xmas 

trying to kick my can a day of diet coke habit


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Too much fructose there fella, won't be doing your liver any good.

5 a day is a myth too. Designed to sell more fruit and vegetables.

My only knowledge of it really is the five a day against cancer angle. (Of which they found no evidence to suggest any preventative effects).

Better off with a glass of water and a fairly under ripe banana.

Edit;


cleancar said:


> trying to kick my can a day of diet coke habit


Good luck, that aspartame is a nightmate, I hope you don't suffer too much.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

So just made my first smoothie and to be honest I just chucked in a few different types of fruit that I liked and thought would go well together. I put in the following:-

A banana
hand full or strawberries, black grapes, blue berries
Some greek yogert
Some kayle

It turned out really nice, a little thick so would blend for longer next time. I have put the ingredients together already in the blender cup for tomorrow morning bar the ones that need peeling and its in the fridge ready. I've included some oats as well to make more of a breakfast smoothie.

Its all very confusing this healthy eating lark!


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Ditch the oats idea and the grapes and make sure it it full fat 10% Plus greek yoghurt and you are on to a winner there. 

Try half a teaspoon of cinnamon in there too, will take the bitter edge off the kale.


----------



## STBlue (Jan 27, 2008)

You need to get some supergreens. There is a few companies that sell them this is the one I have tried. http://www.theproteinworks.com/super-greens-4256.html


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

another tip for ya , buy some thick straws from pound shop , easier to drink than the small straws

I dont like the consistency drinking from glass lol

ice makes the smoothies for me

tonight - orange juice handful of rasberrys , hand full of blueberrys + 4 blocks of ice = nice


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanks for the advice guys! I think I may have overdosed a little on the fruit and veg the last few days as my stomach is cramping today and to say I'm a member of the 'straight through crew' is an understatement. My stomach doesn't know whats hit it. I think I need to go steady and maybe start with a health smoothie every other day!

Is it just a case of getting used to healthy eating or should I start this off slow? Is there a particular ingredient which could be causing my 'upset' stomach?


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

empsburna said:


> Ditch the oats idea and the grapes and make sure it it full fat 10% Plus greek yoghurt and you are on to a winner there.
> 
> Try half a teaspoon of cinnamon in there too, will take the bitter edge off the kale.


So I should swap natural yogurt for greek?

I was adding the oats to get something to fill me up and add fibre is that a bad idea?


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

tmitch45 said:


> So I should swap natural yogurt for greek?
> 
> I was adding the oats to get something to fill me up and add fibre is that a bad idea?


The oats won't add much of nutritional value, especially with the kale. You might be able to handle 30-50g of oats in a sitting but the blood sugar hit might make you a bit jittery and uncomfortable.

The kale will be the laxative - it will knock you about a bit.

I would go for the one without added sugar. Greek Yogurts tend to be around the 10% fat mark and I would go for that - aim for one that is around 3% carbohydrate.

I'm really not a fan of smoothies - would be better off with a bowl of yogurt and half a banana (quite green) chopped on top.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

empsburna said:


> The kale will be the laxative - it will knock you about a bit.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Confusing isn't it. I started drinking home made smoothies and then a health expert told me I was using the wrong type of fruit which was providing far too much sugar! I thought sod it, and carried on making them. Surely they have to be better than my usual bacon butties breakfast?


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Do you do any gym / weight training Mitch?


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Nope, but throw the bread away and keep the bacon.

Too much Fructose will play havoc with your blood sugar and could knock your liver about. 

Better off with a handful of rashers of good bacon, a couple of eggs (eat them how you like) and wash it down with a nice black coffee.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

LeadFarmer said:


> Confusing isn't it. I started drinking home made smoothies and then a health expert told me I was using the wrong type of fruit which was providing far too much sugar! I thought sod it, and carried on making them. Surely they have to be better than my usual bacon butties breakfast?


very confusing mate and a lot of the things you read contradict each other but I guess its like anything and you need to make sure your research is from a reliable site. I think anything in moderation is fine and sticking my 5 a day in a smoothie is a good way to go. It just seems I've gone a little over the top and its given me a proper bad stomach!



Alfieharley1 said:


> Do you do any gym / weight training Mitch?


I don't currently do any gym but do go running. I'm planning to rejoin my local gym soon and will then be doing some weights in an attempt to regain my six pack. I'm not fat in fact I'm a bean pole but have lost a lot of muscle definition I had when I played high level tennis.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Okay wicked - you are in the same position as me from what I can see - I currently weight 11 stone at 5ft 7". I used to weigh 13st 6 and felt fantastic (this was pure muscle at 10%Bf) this is where I plan to be. I'm just getting back into my gym but carnt attend fully due to further training at work for 3 weeks 
Then I'm going to start a journal on DW.

It does seem you like you sweet stuff and snack bits so why don't you try and substitute it for something else? Something like this below (do however cook them for 15-20minutes not 10. With this you also are getting good qualities for bulking. They come out like brownies 



I would also recommend eating breakfast I used to be exactly the same saying I'm not hungry but I however really was and love my porridge in the morning give it ago. Set your alarm just 10minutes earlier. Porridge takes 2 Mins to make and put in a microwave


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi Alfieharley1 thanks for the advice and recipe. Yes it does sound like we are in a similar position which I see for me as being a 3 stage process:-

1. Cut out excessive caffeine from coffee and cola. Cut down on the sugars from cola and sugar in coffee (2-4 spoons depending on instant or from costa) and reduce harmful fats from 2-3 bags of crisps a day. I am trying to do this slowly so its not too much of a shock. I've gone 2 weeks with no crisps and only one coffee a day and one small glass of cola a day (previously 1-2 pints).

2. Introduce more fruit and veg into my diet

3. Start getting fit again (I stopped tennis after injury and then 2 children!) I plan to start on cardio and then weights.

With regards to breakfast I'm now either having a breakfast smoothie or porridge and I do feel better for it. 

If your doing a diary on here I'd subscribe as it sounds like you and I will need to do similar things and to be honest I don't have a clue if you hadn't guessed particularly with regards to diet. If your documenting your progress somewhere else please send me the link and I'd be very grateful.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

yeah definetly mate. I'm a sucker for a mini roll lol. 
I know what it is like with kids I have 2 of my own lol. Twin boys who are 2.

My diet at the moment is still good considering no training at the moment  but then again once all my work training has done I'm fully trained so back to my normal shift where I'll be at the gym at 4:30.

Really good you are having breakfast it is something I never done for a while but love my porridge now.

Also when you go back to a gym don't just do cardio to start. Go for a mix of both weights and cardio. You need the fat to transfer into muscle so the cardio will be stripping that off.
When I was training before I was hitting 4500 calories a day but not going that drastic this time round.
My gym training is going to be in full flight on the 2nd feb so as soon as that happens I'll get a journal on here and track everything from weights to calories / intakes.

Also what I have found is create yourself a excel spreadsheet for gym / calories / supplements (if you are using)



Definetly check out that recipe I'm going to be when I get chance to grab some Nutella


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Alfieharley1 said:


> yeah definetly mate. I'm a sucker for a mini roll lol.
> I know what it is like with kids I have 2 of my own lol. Twin boys who are 2.
> 
> My diet at the moment is still good considering no training at the moment  but then again once all my work training has done I'm fully trained so back to my normal shift where I'll be at the gym at 4:30.
> ...


Wow how do you eat 4500 calories a day without it costing a fortune? When I went to the gym I did a 50/50 split on cardio and weights and will do the same as soon as possible. Also I was thinking if I could find a gym that opens early it does open up the possibility of going before work.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

It's really easy when you look into it - I was using a supplement called bodily tonics heavyweight which is a weight gainer add this to full fat milk and that is a instant 2000 calories. Yes it is expensive (£50 a month) at the time though it was something I could afford and spent my Wonga on. Combine that with lots and chicken and mince burgers and other carbs (sometimes another weight gainer protein shake from another supply) and I was hitting 4500. My diet went something like this -

5:30am Porridge , pre workout, bcaa 
6:00am train
6:45 finish & boditronics heavyweight
9:00 wholemeal bread & cheese 
12:00 chicken breast x 2 & 2 x sweet potatoes
15:00 protein shake
17:00 evening meal (carbs)
21:00 1 pint full fat milk

I was even sometimes in the night waking and having another pint of milk.


Training in the morning is amazing and something I recommend and love but I do enjoy morningS 
My new shift at work is 5:50-1:50 so with this I'll be waking at 4:00 and at the gym for 4:45 for a 45 minutes session.

When my new journal is up I'll add it all up. I've never really done a lot of homework a lot of my diet was trial and error and finding what suited myself and metabolism.


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

Alfieharley1 said:


> *My gym training is going to be in full flight on the 2nd feb so as soon as that happens I'll get a journal on here and track everything from weights to calories / intakes.*


I'll look forward to following that. Might give me a few ideas as Im sick of my diet at the moment. I life weights too and need my diet spiced up a bit!


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

1 banana
1 big orange
100ml milk
6-8 ice cubes
lovely fills me up till dinner time


----------

